# First Time Preaching



## Romans922 (Apr 19, 2005)

I am preaching for the first time, this week. Any help you guys can give, suggestions, encouragements or help in anyway?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 19, 2005)

What text are you preaching from?


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 19, 2005)

one is gal. 6:1-5, another is Luke 19:1-10


----------



## The Lamb (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> one is gal. 6:1-5, another is Luke 19:1-10



AHA.. Good ole Zack. A great example of the Sovereign Grace of our Lord. 

Study, pray, and hope the Spirit is with your words. And remember it is not about eloquence.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 19, 2005)

Preachers are not merely man-instructed scholars, and man-instructed theologians. They are a divinely enlightened, converted, holy Ministry"”God-taught and God-sent"”to give, what only such a Ministry could give, a living, experimental, hearty testimony for the Gospel, and to call their dying fellow-men who are never-dying souls to the knowledge of that Saviour whom they themselves profess to have found so precious to their own souls. (Aydelott/McMahon)

That's your task. But the Holy Spirit must give the increase. (1 Cor. 3:6).

How to accomplish it - 

http://www.apuritansmind.com/Pastoral/McMahonPreparingToPreach.htm

Be exegetically faithful. Without good study, there are no good sermons.

Then be ever practical even as you go into the pulpit - as you walk to the pulpit, upon every step, say to yourself - "I believe in the Holy Spirit. [step] I believe in the Holy Spirit. [step] I believe in the Holy Spirit."

Wihout a reliance on the Spirit, carnality will be your message.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 19, 2005)

I am not a preacher. But from Bible studies and other presentations I can tell you how imparitive it is to know the text inside and out. Know your sermon like the back of your hand so you only neeed an outline to keep you focused. If you are only going to preach 30 minutes...make sure you know enough so you could go for 60 minutes if you wanted.


----------



## JOwen (Apr 19, 2005)

I think it was Cornelius Winter, that great English orator who said to a young preacher who thought he need more grace in the pulpit:

"No my young friend, you do not need more graces. What you need are more works! Never forget that God is not willing to do _for you_ what He is ever ready to do _by you_." 
-Work to find the text.
- Work to find it's meaning.
- Work to find the application.
- Work to make it _strike and stick_ in the minds of the hearers. 

Follow Christ and use lots of "likes" in your preaching. The kingdom of heaven is "like" into, "a field", a "mustard seed", a "vineyard"

And above all, pray. Pray. Pray.

Kind regards,

Jerrold


----------



## Redeemed (Apr 23, 2005)

Read yourself dry
Pray yourself hot

[Edited on 4-23-2005 by Redeemed]


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, i preached, and i think it went pretty well. I had good feedback (not fake feedback) but genuine.


----------



## Redeemed (Apr 28, 2005)

Keep growing brother, you're in the business of soul-work


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 28, 2005)

Praise God, Andrew. Keep the faith.


----------



## Dena (Apr 28, 2005)

yay. I am so thankful about this.  

Wish I could have been there.


----------



## Puritanhead (Apr 28, 2005)

Congratulations... I spoke on Hebrews 12:2 last year... it took some practice, but I was prepared and the Almighty gave me utterance. Let no one discourage you because of your youth, as the Apostle Paul says. And stay on guard against temptation and discouragement, and grow in the Word. As C.H. Spurgeon says, God gets his best disciples in the highlands of affliction. The world and Satan have penchant for attacking upcomers at the onset of their ministry. Don't get discouraged, and be faithful in whatever capacity of ministry you are in now. The Apostle Andrew is a good exemplar of humility as he didn't receive much accolades, but remained faithful in the work the Lord called him to.


----------

